# "Manly" Styles?



## tealiemonster (Jun 9, 2009)

I have to hold my self back from putting bows on my Bo-chans ears. :wub: I told my husband "blue bows are manly" he said "no"
So I am looking for ideas or photos of "manly" styles. B) Right now Bo-chan has a sports jersey, a skull & crossbones studded tank-top, a spiked collar  I also just knitted him a corded turtleneck sweater, a "grunge" hoodie sweater & a cardigan. 

The biggest challenge I am facing is it's already 80+ degrees here everyday and those styles are not season appropriate. :smheat: My husband thinks I should cut or gel Bo-chan's hair into a mohawk... we need to find a happy medium.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Bows on the ears are very girlie - I agree with your husband. Have you considered just a single topknot bow? I have a bunch of bows for Hunter that I believe are perfect for boys. They are primary and darker colors have have sailboats, fire hydrants, and the like on them.

You might also consider camo vests and shirts, argyle sweaters, hoodies, and things like that. I will agree that there is a major shortage of 'manly' clothes out there so you really have to go digging and also be ready to pay a little more to have things custom made for you. There are many members on here that would be more than happy to do it as they have online stores.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

Oh, I don't think bows are girly at all. It is part of being a Maltese, IMHO. Look at all the gorgeous champions in their bows. They are a WOW IMHO. Marj (M' Lady's Dog Bows) has a lot of cute boy bows. 

I don't understand why your husband wouldn't want your Malt to wear a bow. I just don't get it. It sounds like maybe he is projecting his own insecurities or something on to your Malt. :supacool: 

What I'm getting at is that it is NORMAL and proper for a male Maltese to wear a topknot and bow. 
http://www.myladysdogbows.com/

And Catcher's secure enough in his masculinity to wear pink!!  
[attachment=53730:a_catcher_2.jpg]


----------



## luvmyfurbaby (Feb 11, 2007)

Here are some. Most if not all the bows were made be Marj.
[attachment=53732:c13.jpg]
[attachment=53733:c17.jpg]
[attachment=537355140738.JPG]
[attachment=53736A270179.JPG]


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

My Rylie (yorkie) is a boy and I think he looks very handsome with a topknot and bow. Topknots and bows are actually written into their breed standard


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I think boys look great in bows:









but you could also try ties or bow ties (they're harder to see through hair though...):


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788769


> Oh, I don't think bows are girly at all. It is part of being a Maltese, IMHO. Look at all the gorgeous champions in their bows. They are a WOW IMHO. Marj (M' Lady's Dog Bows) has a lot of cute boy bows.
> 
> I don't understand why your husband wouldn't want your Malt to wear a bow. I just don't get it. It sounds like maybe he is projecting his own insecurities or something on to your Malt. :supacool:
> 
> ...


Catcher looks so cute in his pink and brown outfit. I didn't mean that bows are girlie (Hunter wears them too) but that they look girlie as ear bows (not to be confused with double top knots).


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788792


> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788769





> Oh, I don't think bows are girly at all. It is part of being a Maltese, IMHO. Look at all the gorgeous champions in their bows. They are a WOW IMHO. Marj (M' Lady's Dog Bows) has a lot of cute boy bows.
> 
> I don't understand why your husband wouldn't want your Malt to wear a bow. I just don't get it. It sounds like maybe he is projecting his own insecurities or something on to your Malt. :supacool:
> 
> ...


Catcher looks so cute in his pink and brown outfit. I didn't mean that bows are girlie (Hunter wears them too) but that they look girlie as ear bows (not to be confused with double top knots).
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ohhhh, I did think you meant double top knots! Yes, I agree with you on that... :thumbsup: The ear bows look sort of like pig tails and do look girly to me.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I think you should try to cut his hair into a short mohawk...I bet that would look adorable.  I love more "unique" hairstyles.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 10 2009, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788799


> I think you should try to cut his hair into a short mohawk...I bet that would look adorable.  I love more "unique" hairstyles.[/B]


A short mohawk with colored tips


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

My Boo wears T-shirts,sweaters,vests, ties & bows.

[attachment=53740:Boo_1269...the_bone.jpg]

[attachment=53741:Boo___Hannah_337.jpg]


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

parker doesnt wear bows....i have enough people thinking he is a girl already...so he just wears t's and a short cut


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jun 10 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788848


> parker doesnt wear bows....i have enough people thinking he is a girl already...so he just wears t's and a short cut[/B]


LOL...Jett too. He was even in a Mama's Boy tee shirt today and people STILL insisted on calling him a girl! Jett thinks it's cuz I have him in a girlie hotdog bag. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

You can make various neck bandanas in different boy themed fabrics. Easy to make and not too hot
for summer.


----------



## tealiemonster (Jun 9, 2009)

Thanks! I like top knot bows for sure, but my "very manly-man" husband would like to see Bo-chan look rough and tough, not polished with a bow. I really like your Boo and his black elastic and man-shirt. I think that definately works. I hadn't really looked at any shirts with saying on them, I'll have to shop around online some. I run into issues sometimes with shipping to Japan. A Bandana, a tie or a bowtie might be really fun! So I am still considering the mohawk option. As scary as it sounds, I think a short puppy cut with a 2" mohawk and a natural tail (obviously) might look cool. Maybe even with a little color to it


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

What a great thread! I'm always excited about seeing new boy stuff I don't know about. 

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788769


> And Catcher's secure enough in his masculinity to wear pink!!
> [attachment=53730:a_catcher_2.jpg][/B]


WOW - I adore this photo of handsome Catcher! And I love his shirt ... where did you find it? 
Tatumn is also secure enough in his masculinity to rock the pink t-shirt every once in awhile! :yes:


----------



## gibbert (Jan 13, 2005)

QUOTE (Alvar's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 08:51 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788790


> [/B]



What a sweet pic, and I totally adore this tie!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 10 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788854


> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jun 10 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788848





> parker doesnt wear bows....i have enough people thinking he is a girl already...so he just wears t's and a short cut[/B]


LOL...Jett too. He was even in a Mama's Boy tee shirt today and people STILL insisted on calling him a girl! Jett thinks it's cuz I have him in a girlie hotdog bag. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry, but these two comments crack me up! We were out a few weeks ago and Hunter had a cameo bow in and a cameo shirt with orange piping that said "Top Dog" in the same logo as "Top Gun" and someone asked me what 'her' name is and I said "Hunter" and they say, oh, that's an unusual name for a girl and such a small dog. :wacko1: I can only imagine what would happen if he was in a bag with a pink bow! :eek2_gelb2:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

i think the mohawk idea would be awesome!  

i have to admit, sometimes i get sooo envious seeing all the ladies here posting up their pretty little girls festooned in bows and dresses :wub: . i've been threatened, however, if i ever put paddy in a bow haha  . i keep him in a short puppy cut, and when he does wear clothes, it's usually tees, hoodies or sweaters. 

i was really into skulls last year for him:

[attachment=53744:n5161975...436_7022.jpg]

my fave polo: 

[attachment=53745:n5161975...754_7324.jpg]

bad pic, but it's a little racing tee and it says "#1 racing dog on it":

[attachment=53747:Library___3251.jpg]

bow tie:

[attachment=53746:n5161975...986_2994.jpg]

he, of course, like all the other malt boys it seems, still gets mistaken as a little girl all the time :smheat:


----------



## tealiemonster (Jun 9, 2009)

yes the tie and collar plus bowtie combo are awesome!!!! i was totally thinking that (hehe i have a halloween costume that have a collar like that) here is Bo in his hoodie


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 09:03 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788793


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 08:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788792





> QUOTE (K/C Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 08:21 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788769





> Oh, I don't think bows are girly at all. It is part of being a Maltese, IMHO. Look at all the gorgeous champions in their bows. They are a WOW IMHO. Marj (M' Lady's Dog Bows) has a lot of cute boy bows.
> 
> I don't understand why your husband wouldn't want your Malt to wear a bow. I just don't get it. It sounds like maybe he is projecting his own insecurities or something on to your Malt. :supacool:
> 
> ...


Catcher looks so cute in his pink and brown outfit. I didn't mean that bows are girlie (Hunter wears them too) but that they look girlie as ear bows (not to be confused with double top knots).
[/B][/QUOTE]

Ohhhh, I did think you meant double top knots! Yes, I agree with you on that... :thumbsup: The ear bows look sort of like pig tails and do look girly to me.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I thought you might be that's why I wanted to be more clear  I love double top knots but have never been able to get Hunter to sit still long enough - we still are working on the regular one, we still tussle sometimes over it.


----------



## jackstraw (Dec 15, 2008)

Wow- I searched top knots to see if it is ok for a male. I like the bow tie around the neck look. Jack's hair on his head is getting long. I think I may try something.


----------



## lorraine (Jun 24, 2006)

QUOTE (tealiemonster @ Jun 11 2009, 04:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788887


> Thanks! I like top knot bows for sure, but my "very manly-man" husband would like to see Bo-chan look rough and tough, not polished with a bow. I really like your Boo and his black elastic and man-shirt. I think that definately works. I hadn't really looked at any shirts with saying on them, I'll have to shop around online some. I run into issues sometimes with shipping to Japan. A Bandana, a tie or a bowtie might be really fun! So I am still considering the mohawk option. As scary as it sounds, I think a short puppy cut with a 2" mohawk and a natural tail (obviously) might look cool. Maybe even with a little color to it [/B]


You could try the mohawk out on your husband first - must have rainbow colored tips to get the real effect


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 07:22 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788806


> QUOTE (LJSquishy @ Jun 10 2009, 09:09 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788799





> I think you should try to cut his hair into a short mohawk...I bet that would look adorable.  I love more "unique" hairstyles.[/B]


A short mohawk with colored tips 
[/B][/QUOTE]

COOL idea! :aktion033:


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

I don't mind bows on boy maltese. I think that they look adorable. Snowy rarely puts them on though because I keep him in short cut most of the time. I especially love it because it fits his life style..He goes swimming, plays ball way too much...etc so the short hair helps him and me better









Some people refer to him as a girl with his short hair. Sometimes, even with his boyish outfits, people think that he is a *she* lol

This is the only outfit we noticed that no one referred to him as a girl when seeing him wear it:
[attachment=53774:SnowyTux.jpg]


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

No bows for Mr. Archie - he's all .....guy. I believe he thinks of himself as a "Ladies Man".

[attachment=53775:A_Sweet_Guy_rs.jpg]


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Well i'm not very helpful... I put rubber bands in kodie's hair... ponytails or pigtails  I just make sure to use blue rubber bands :biggrin: ...even though lately soo many people have called him a girl!  I get sick of correcting people so i just go along with it at this point. ...poor kodie man. :blush:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (TheMalts&Me @ Jun 12 2009, 04:25 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789624


> I don't mind bows on boy maltese. I think that they look adorable. Snowy rarely puts them on though because I keep him in short cut most of the time. I especially love it because it fits his life style..He goes swimming, plays ball way too much...etc so the short hair helps him and me better
> 
> 
> 
> ...


OMG...how cute is he!??!??!!? I cant stand it!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## princessre (Dec 23, 2008)

I like the bowties on your handsome boy doggies! 

I just can't bring myself to put one on my own because I can't help but think of Chippendales... :brownbag:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

QUOTE (tygrr_lily @ Jun 10 2009, 11:54 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788920


> i think the mohawk idea would be awesome!
> 
> i have to admit, sometimes i get sooo envious seeing all the ladies here posting up their pretty little girls festooned in bows and dresses :wub: . i've been threatened, however, if i ever put paddy in a bow haha  . i keep him in a short puppy cut, and when he does wear clothes, it's usually tees, hoodies or sweaters.
> 
> ...


Aww....Paddy!! Mia has a crush on you!! :wub: :wub: She thinks you can pull of ALL the looks..whether it is rocker skulls, preppy polo or speed racer!!! You are too cute for words!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## marleysmom (Apr 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Kodies mom @ Jun 12 2009, 09:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789689


> Well i'm not very helpful... I put rubber bands in kodie's hair... ponytails or pigtails  I just make sure to use blue rubber bands :biggrin: ...even though lately soo many people have called him a girl!  I get sick of correcting people so i just go along with it at this point. ...poor kodie man. :blush:[/B]


I know what you mean. I get so sick of correcting people that I just let it go. Then when they ask his name I say "HIS name is Tobi"!
I have to say getting rid of the top knot helped a little but that was VERY hard for me to do. I think that Mohawk idea is so cute. Maybe one day I'll try it on him for fun!


----------



## tealiemonster (Jun 9, 2009)

I just had the cutest idea! A topknot mohawk row!! Maybe some of you can try it out with colored elastics on your boys with a little longer hair. 

I tried it here on Bo! he insists he doesn't have enough hair for it yet and I'd like to pick up som black elastics or a rainbow set! how cool would that look?!?!?! :rochard:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

QUOTE (tealiemonster @ Jun 12 2009, 09:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790108


> I just had the cutest idea! A topknot mohawk row!! Maybe some of you can try it out with colored elastics on your boys with a little longer hair.
> 
> I tried it here on Bo! he insists he doesn't have enough hair for it yet and I'd like to pick up som black elastics or a rainbow set! how cool would that look?!?!?! :rochard:
> 
> ...


That is a great idea! Bo-chan looks so cute like that, I bet you can't wait 'til his hair grows out (but he looks like he has enough hair in your picture)!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (tealiemonster @ Jun 12 2009, 08:44 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=790108


> I just had the cutest idea! A topknot mohawk row!! Maybe some of you can try it out with colored elastics on your boys with a little longer hair.
> 
> I tried it here on Bo! he insists he doesn't have enough hair for it yet and I'd like to pick up som black elastics or a rainbow set! how cool would that look?!?!?! :rochard:
> 
> ...



I LOVE IT -- HOW CUTE!!!


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

QUOTE (princessre @ Jun 12 2009, 10:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789733


> I like the bowties on your handsome boy doggies!
> 
> I just can't bring myself to put one on my own because I can't help but think of Chippendales... :brownbag:[/B]


Oh yes it's Lady's Night...I could just see the pups dancing down the runway, throwing off their little bow ties. :yahoo: and having dollars stuffed in their harnesses. Thanks so much for this thread. It brought much needed cheer to my day.


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

awwwwww Bo-chan looks adorable with a mohawk!!! :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## tygrr_lily (Aug 22, 2007)

QUOTE (godiva goddess @ Jun 12 2009, 10:57 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=789734


> Aww....Paddy!! Mia has a crush on you!! :wub: :wub: She thinks you can pull of ALL the looks..whether it is rocker skulls, preppy polo or speed racer!!! You are too cute for words!! :wub: :wub: :wub:[/B]



haha paddy is flattered that the beautiful princess mia would even glance his way :biggrin: 

bo-chan looks SOO cute w/ his little mohawk... though i think he would look adorable w/ any style... that face! :wub:


----------



## totallytotontuffy (May 16, 2007)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788908


> Sorry, but these two comments crack me up! We were out a few weeks ago and Hunter had a cameo bow in and a cameo shirt with orange piping that said "Top Dog" in the same logo as "Top Gun" and someone asked me what 'her' name is and I said "Hunter" and they say, oh, that's an unusual name for a girl and such a small dog. :wacko1: I can only imagine what would happen if he was in a bag with a pink bow! :eek2_gelb2:[/B]


Tuffy says "that is why Hunter needs a sister!!" Toto wears boy attire and Tuffy always looks pretty in pink. She also uses her pink leather leash as well. So people always ask "boy and girl?" Even little kids.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (TotallyTotoNTuffy @ Jun 16 2009, 04:03 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=791864


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 10:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788908





> Sorry, but these two comments crack me up! We were out a few weeks ago and Hunter had a cameo bow in and a cameo shirt with orange piping that said "Top Dog" in the same logo as "Top Gun" and someone asked me what 'her' name is and I said "Hunter" and they say, oh, that's an unusual name for a girl and such a small dog. :wacko1: I can only imagine what would happen if he was in a bag with a pink bow! :eek2_gelb2:[/B]


Tuffy says "that is why Hunter needs a sister!!" Toto wears boy attire and Tuffy always looks pretty in pink. She also uses her pink leather leash as well. So people always ask "boy and girl?" Even little kids.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I would love nothing more than a little girl. But, our lifestyle right now is just not appropriate for a new puppy or a second rescue dog. Someday though - someday!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788908


> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 10 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788854





> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jun 10 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788848





> parker doesnt wear bows....i have enough people thinking he is a girl already...so he just wears t's and a short cut[/B]


LOL...Jett too. He was even in a Mama's Boy tee shirt today and people STILL insisted on calling him a girl! Jett thinks it's cuz I have him in a girlie hotdog bag. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry, but these two comments crack me up! We were out a few weeks ago and Hunter had a cameo bow in and a cameo shirt with orange piping that said "Top Dog" in the same logo as "Top Gun" and someone asked me what 'her' name is and I said "Hunter" and they say, oh, that's an unusual name for a girl and such a small dog. :wacko1: I can only imagine what would happen if he was in a bag with a pink bow! :eek2_gelb2:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'm just now seeing this!! Jett says rumor has it his Auntie Sue is going to make sure nobody makes fun of his pink bow bag ever again!  Oh, and Jett also says he wants to hang with Hunter because he's a guys guy and they need to do guy things...whatever that is. :HistericalSmiley: I hope it doesn't involve burping, scratching and other disgusting boy noises that they seem to think hysterically funny.


----------



## wooflife (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 16 2009, 10:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792008


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788908





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 10 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788854





> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jun 10 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788848





> parker doesnt wear bows....i have enough people thinking he is a girl already...so he just wears t's and a short cut[/B]


LOL...Jett too. He was even in a Mama's Boy tee shirt today and people STILL insisted on calling him a girl! Jett thinks it's cuz I have him in a girlie hotdog bag. :HistericalSmiley: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry, but these two comments crack me up! We were out a few weeks ago and Hunter had a cameo bow in and a cameo shirt with orange piping that said "Top Dog" in the same logo as "Top Gun" and someone asked me what 'her' name is and I said "Hunter" and they say, oh, that's an unusual name for a girl and such a small dog. :wacko1: I can only imagine what would happen if he was in a bag with a pink bow! :eek2_gelb2: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'm just now seeing this!! Jett says rumor has it his Auntie Sue is going to make sure nobody makes fun of his pink bow bag ever again!  Oh, and Jett also says he wants to hang with Hunter because he's a guys guy and they need to do guy things...whatever that is. :HistericalSmiley: I hope it doesn't involve burping, scratching and other disgusting boy noises that they seem to think hysterically funny.  
[/B][/QUOTE]


Tell Jett  I can bring Wedge for visit to teach him to how to fart like a "man" and lift his leg when he pees. :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## twoleeighs (Nov 1, 2008)

When I get a boy, he will definitely wear bows!!! I love it! They don't have to be girly at all! Get him a nice one with a skull on it or something!

if it were my hubby, I'd just have to tell him to deal with it! LMBO.

Oh, and people in general are terrible about telling boys from girls, whether furkids or skinkids!!! I had my girls' ears pierced ASAP because they were bald babies. And even then, when they were dressed in ALL PINK with pink bows and blankets and pacifiers, people would still ask how old HE was!!! I just don't get it! I ALWAYS ask!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 16 2009, 11:36 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=792008


> QUOTE (Hunter's Mom @ Jun 10 2009, 11:35 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788908





> QUOTE (Crystal&Zoe @ Jun 10 2009, 10:29 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788854





> QUOTE (Dr.Jaimie @ Jun 10 2009, 10:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=788848





> parker doesnt wear bows....i have enough people thinking he is a girl already...so he just wears t's and a short cut[/B]


LOL...Jett too. He was even in a Mama's Boy tee shirt today and people STILL insisted on calling him a girl! Jett thinks it's cuz I have him in a girlie hotdog bag. :HistericalSmiley:
[/B][/QUOTE]

Sorry, but these two comments crack me up! We were out a few weeks ago and Hunter had a cameo bow in and a cameo shirt with orange piping that said "Top Dog" in the same logo as "Top Gun" and someone asked me what 'her' name is and I said "Hunter" and they say, oh, that's an unusual name for a girl and such a small dog. :wacko1: I can only imagine what would happen if he was in a bag with a pink bow! :eek2_gelb2:
[/B][/QUOTE]

:HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: :HistericalSmiley: I'm just now seeing this!! Jett says rumor has it his Auntie Sue is going to make sure nobody makes fun of his pink bow bag ever again!  Oh, and Jett also says he wants to hang with Hunter because he's a guys guy and they need to do guy things...whatever that is. :HistericalSmiley: I hope it doesn't involve burping, scratching and other disgusting boy noises that they seem to think hysterically funny. 
[/B][/QUOTE]

I heard that very same rumor!!! And Hunter loves his current bag so much that he is begging me to get one for summer so I am sure he will be begging even more when he sees Jett's super new bag! I wish we lived closer - manly men need to hang out (but Hunter only pees with his leg up and toots - he doesn't make yucky boys noises!)


----------



## Lola&Lucci (May 24, 2005)

OK (I hope to not get flamed) When Lola was still with us I loved the top knots!! But for lucci not so much!!....I think of it as he is a boy and not a girl....boys do not have bows in their hair! But again that is just me. A cute shirt or bandana is great but a bow for a boy...IDK


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

I've wondered about this too,to dress him up while keeping his male dignity intact. He's my first male Malt so I've but a fringe on him,so he kinda looks like a court jester. Also put scaves or bandanas on him and cute hats.
My husband says we should do bows,he'll look like a girl...We could do long braids and a red bandana kinda that Willie Nelson look when his fur grows out. Al calls him the llittle man,I call him my little doodle bug! 
He's only 3½ pounds at 5 years old,so he's so cute and tiny kinda hard to pull off the macho thing when you're a little guy.....


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

QUOTE (Lola&Lucci @ Jun 21 2009, 02:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794709


> OK (I hope to not get flamed) When Lola was still with us I loved the top knots!! But for lucci not so much!!....I think of it as he is a boy and not a girl....boys do not have bows in their hair! But again that is just me. A cute shirt or bandana is great but a bow for a boy...IDK[/B]


No flaming here,I can't see Rylee in bows,though he would make a gorgeous girl.... We're trying a scarf and hats and mabe some cool tiny sunglasses he can wear on top of his head for that cool California dog look. Like I said maybe when his fur grows out we'll do the Willie Nelson long braids and bandana look! That'll be a hoot. Little cowboy hat? Well.... maybe not. I wonder if owners of male toy poodles have the same issues?


----------



## Orla (Jul 5, 2009)

QUOTE (Lola&Lucci @ Jun 21 2009, 07:26 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=794709


> OK (I hope to not get flamed) When Lola was still with us I loved the top knots!! But for lucci not so much!!....I think of it as he is a boy and not a girl....boys do not have bows in their hair! But again that is just me. A cute shirt or bandana is great but a bow for a boy...IDK[/B]


My boy has a top knot and wears bows almost every day lol.


----------



## Lisa123 (Dec 16, 2008)

i came back here after an extremely long absence and HAHAHA this thread is FULL of cuties!!! :wub: 

i was looking for a "manly" style for my Ferris....he's the one with the beautiful hair but poor Mia's is way too hard to handle. she had to be shaved back in the summertime :smcry: 

this pic had me squealing with delight though....SO cute!


----------



## uniquelovdolce (Mar 10, 2010)

i also think bows look girly lol , which is ironic since i have a son w long hair in a pony tail


----------



## HEINI (Feb 4, 2007)

a lot of boys wearing bows look 'manly'. I have no idea why?! 
heini looks strange with a bow and not manly at all. :blush:

I think it just depends on each doggie and also I think it is a matter of beeing used of it.


----------

